# Merrick's Dog food?



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Since DaKota's passing.  
I don't have to worry about allergies & dog foods. So I put my 2 little ones on Merrick's Dog food. Has anyone else tried it? 
They are on :
Merrick Pet Foods - Pet Foods

Should I feed my new guy this also? He is about 3 1/2 months from what I was told.
Or should he be on:
Merrick Pet Foods - Pet Foods

I would like to keep all on one diet, But not sure if puppy would be able to handle what the older dogs are eating right now.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never used it, but it's a good food. When I was still picking out what food to feed, it was one I was considering.

They also make the Before Grain food.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thanx for the quick reply back.  So, which should I use? Puppy Plate or Cowboy?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It says that the Cowboy formula is fine for all life stages, but sometimes ALS foods aren't good for LB puppies. Where's the people that are good at examining the calcium levels and such? lol 

If you can find the calcium levels, I think the max should be around 1.2% or something like that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

i believe its around 1.5% for cal and 1.1% for phos


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I had Odin on the Merrick puppy food at first but switched because of the calcium content. After speaking to a rep from Merrick they confirmed that the food was not ideal for large breed puppies, so I switched him to Wellness and now both my dogs are on ToTW. I really like Merrick but I was too paranoid to feed it to my dog as a pup.


----------

